# Ribeye steaks at Costco



## DaveNay

$38 for a pack of four steaks?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Big Dog

They're good though ....................


----------



## DaveNay

Big Dog said:


> They're good though ....................



I know.


----------



## muleman RIP

Beef prices are up over 20% since I bought the 2 in the pasture and they were $1400 back then. Feed prices are crazy high and so far have not dropped like they thought they would. Herds have really been slashed out west and it is just now showing in the prices. The next 18 months they predict tight supply and high prices.


----------



## 300 H and H

And the cattle feeder is finding hard to make money with feed costs so high. The drought of 2013 is still priced in to feed costs. Record low numbers of fed cattle and not enough demand at an affordable retail price. Funny though how the retailer seems to always be the one who makes some $$ no matter what. That is if he can sell it, before it goes bad. Risky business, at $10 lb..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

LongHorn Steakhouse has 'em for $12.00 and I don't hafta do any dishes. I might try that for a while till prices settle.

We so wanted to have our own on the hoof last year but my pasture is still only a dream.   My neighbor has 14 head eating his down to the nub.   Besides, I still have about 1/2 mile of fencing to set.

Given the beef shortage, I cannot imagine what calves will fetch next year. Perhaps I can get a good deal this fall. With all this rain,,,,, hay should be reasonable.


----------



## Catavenger

I know I was at the store today bought one puny steak think it was around 8 bucks tiny thing


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> Given the beef shortage, I cannot imagine what calves will fetch next year. Perhaps I can get a good deal this fall. With all this rain,,,,, hay should be reasonable.


 

Yes Franc the hay market will go down substantialy. But remember with record corn acerage out there, some hay ground is being farmed this year, rather than hayed. The price of calves will be set by the price of corn, for the most part. If a feeder can pencil in a profit, he will pay up strongly for the calves. With about 1.5 million acers of corn still unplanted, the price of new crop corn is on it's way up, but still nothing like the price of old crop 2010 corn that is about 75 cents per bushel more...

Had the corn crop been planted on time and completely by now, and we weren't inundated with excess rain, that new crop 2013 price would be nearly $2 less than the old crop price.

2013 is going to be another not so good year. We can safely say the top end yeild potential in already gone for my state anyway.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

They eat horse meat in France.

Dave has a barn full of horses.

2 + 2


----------



## DaveNay

Melensdad said:


> They eat horse meat in France.
> 
> Dave has a barn full of horses.
> 
> 2 + 2



If you're calling me a Frenchy, you better move this thread into the "I'm gonna kick your ass" forum.


----------



## Mama

I cut up my Costco card when the Co-Founder and former CEO of Costco spoke highly of Obama at the DNC.  Sam's Club has some nice Ribeyes for $6.98/lb.


----------



## 300 H and H

Mama said:


> I cut up my Costco card when the Co-Founder and former CEO of Costco spoke highly of Obama at the DNC. Sam's Club has some nice Ribeyes for $6.98/lb.


 

We had them here, if you bought the whole loin for $6.99 cut and wrapped recently. Guess the retialer has some wiggle room, if they want. Unless in a local area there is not enough competition...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Mama said:


> I cut up my Costco card when the Co-Founder and former CEO of Costco spoke highly of Obama at the DNC. Sam's Club has some nice Ribeyes for $6.98/lb.


 Amen to that.  i am surprised at the quality and price of SAM's club beef.
My freezer is full of it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Amen to that.  i am surprised at the quality and price of SAM's club beef.
> My freezer is full of it.



Ours too.  We only go to Sam's about once every three months but we stock up for three months.  Beef, pork, lamb, we're not fussy.


----------



## Kane

300 H and H said:


> And the cattle feeder is finding hard to make money with feed costs so high.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Feed prices would be a lot lower if we weren't burning so much corn in our cars.  Another government scam gone bad with those pesky unintended consequences. 



> *Have you ever noticed a sticker on the gasoline pump that says, “May Contain Up to 10% Ethanol?”*
> 
> That’s a sign of a federal government mandate that is supposed to  stretch fuel supplies but is also pushing up the cost of food – and  driving some food producers out of business.
> The federal ethanol mandate is destroying jobs, costing taxpayers  billions of dollars, doing little or nothing to reduce our reliance on  petroleum products, and pushing up the cost of food – for no good  reason. Congress needs to revisit this subject immediately.
> 
> *Impact of the Ethanol Mandate*
> 
> The people who produce food animals – farmers, ranchers, poultry  companies, and others – are paying more and more for corn because of the  voracious demand of the ethanol industry.
> It isn’t a fair competition because the ethanol producers have a  market guaranteed by law: the fuel companies are required to buy ethanol  whether they want it or not, or whether motorists want it or not. Food  producers have to compete for what’s left.
> 
> *As a result, the price of corn has skyrocketed*
> 
> The price of corn used to make feed is actually the largest single  part of the cost of raising cattle. This cost has been pushed way up  by the ethanol program. Some of this higher cost has already been passed  along in the price of beef. Due to competitive reasons, cattle  producers have not been able to pass on the full cost. As a result, many  of them are losing money and some have been forced out of business.  This will probably lead ultimately to tighter supplies of beef and  higher prices for consumers.
> 
> Once again, government has fucked the average American.  The farmers get rich while you are made to eat cat food.


----------



## waybomb

I just got a case of 45 day aged center cut and trimmed Prime New York slabs. Cut them up this weekend and vacuum bagged and froze them. except for what we ate Saturday!

You guys do not know what you are missing. 

Seriously, go visit your butcher and have him get you some aged Prime steaks. You won't do Costco or Sams or whomever anymore after that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> Seriously, go visit your butcher and have him get you some aged Prime steaks. You won't do Costco or Sams or whomever anymore after that.



We do that too.  We've also had half a buffalo (Lord that was a challenge) and our freezer gets stocked when we have one of our own slaughtered and butchered at the packing plant.  There's never a shortage of meat in our freezer.


----------



## jimbo

waybomb said:


> I just got a case of 45 day aged center cut and trimmed Prime New York slabs. Cut them up this weekend and vacuum bagged and froze them. except for what we ate Saturday!
> 
> You guys do not know what you are missing.
> 
> Seriously, go visit your butcher and have him get you some aged Prime steaks. You won't do Costco or Sams or whomever anymore after that.



I buy Costco prime sub primals in Cryovac and age for 6 weeks or so.  Stopped buying when they went above $11.  Last time at Costco price was 7 bucks or so.  Now I'm back in business.


----------



## luvs

my freezer is packed. we get cuts for less than most. even lunch meat. they dropped the price per lb. from $11.99 to $8.99 on 1, & gave the guy i sent to place my order 2 extra slices, on them. he is a vegetarian. he gave them to me.

the deli i buy food @ is so low-priced, i leave in awe. they make/process their own meats. now, my usual grocery uses a system of checks & balances. $1 soap & pricelocks. they then highly price lobster & cheeses in the cheese cave. spices went from cents to dollars, then dropped again. bacon has gotten astronomical in price.


----------



## waybomb

Just to clarify grades, starting from best to worst:

Prime
Choice
Select (Walmart's "Choice" it seems - my opinion, or maybe "Choice---")
Cutter (Use to be Walmart's "select - my opinion)
Canner

There's is a few more in between Select and Canner, but anything select and down is just crap. Unless you marinate it, beat it, inject it, boil it, it's all yuk.

Choice and prime also can be plus or minus.

Buying from a butcher does not guarantee quality, unless you specify Prime.


----------

